# Denon 2310 reciever shutting down



## chillyn (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello 
I'm running a denon 2310 with monitor 7 fronts and a c290 center with some older rears which are fine. My problem is when ever i crank it to say +10 the reciever shuts down after about 20-30 mins if im watching a concert with continual sound output, connections are fine as well is ventilation, the reciever is over heating as i have felt the top when it shuts, i was under the impression that the 2310 could handle monitor 7 (paradigm) speakers was i miss informed or do i have a bum reciever? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your Denon should have no issues with almost any speaker - the Paradigms included. Make sure its connected correctly with no frayed speaker wires and there's plenty of space all around - under it too. Try elevating it an inch or two by placing small blocks under each corner pad. You can also open it and blow out the dust with canned air. Otherwise a call to Denon is in your future. 

If you still have time to return it, do so and look for one that has "Pre Out" then go get a separate power amp for when you want to crank it.


----------

